# Dennis Hopper passes away at 74



## MA-Caver (May 29, 2010)

Very sad day ... a great actor with a 50-50 record but the hits were great enough to ignore the bombs. 
Rest In Peace Easy Rider! 


> http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.ap.org/dennis-hopper-creator-hit-easy-rider-dies-apLOS ANGELES - Dennis  Hopper, the high-flying Hollywood wild man whose memorable and  erratic career included an early turn in "Rebel Without a Cause," an  improbable smash with "Easy Rider" and a classic character role in "Blue  Velvet," has died. He was 74.
> Hopper died Saturday at his home in the Los Angeles beach community  of Venice, surrounded by family and friends, family friend Alex Hitz  said. Hopper's manager announced in October 2009 that he had been  diagnosed with prostate cancer.
> The success of "Easy Rider," and the spectacular failure of his next  film, "The Last Movie," fit the pattern for the talented but sometimes  uncontrollable actor-director, who also had parts in such favorites as  "Apocalypse Now" and "Hoosiers." He was a two-time Academy Award  nominee, and in March 2010, was honored with a star on Hollywood's Walk  of Fame .


----------



## MJS (May 29, 2010)

.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 29, 2010)

.


----------



## terryl965 (May 29, 2010)

.


----------



## seasoned (May 29, 2010)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 30, 2010)

.


----------



## knuckleheader (May 30, 2010)

Girlfriend and I just watched "Easy Rider" last week. I needed to refresh my memory of it, which wasn't much. Man, it was boring! I enjoyed watching some scenery and silly Hippie goings on. But boring. 

They wrote it as they went along. Hopper was stoned all the time, how creative could he have been?

R I P Dennis


----------



## shesulsa (May 30, 2010)

.


----------



## stickarts (May 31, 2010)

.


----------



## bluekey88 (May 31, 2010)

.


----------



## Blade96 (May 31, 2010)

i loved him

RIP.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Drac (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 13, 2010)

I knew it was coming but damn.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 13, 2010)

I liked his work in everything I saw him in.


----------

